# All Grain Shops In Adelaide?



## mkptym (13/5/11)

I've been brewing all grain in adelaide for about a year and getting all my stuff from Beerbelly in Blair Athol (formerly Pooraka). Just wondering if anyone knows any other decent all grain joints in adelaide?

Thanks


----------



## jbirbeck (13/5/11)

mith said:


> I've been brewing all grain in adelaide for about a year and getting all my stuff from Beerbelly in Blair Athol (formerly Pooraka). Just wondering if anyone knows any other decent all grain joints in adelaide?
> 
> Thanks



Brew Adelaide
Brewmaker (Holden Hill)


----------



## Effect (13/5/11)

+1 for Brew Adelaide.

I bought an $80 grain book from him (only place in Adelaide that I know of that does this) and he delivers free every Friday. Also the only place I know of that stocks white labs in Adelaide as well.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## gone_fishing (13/5/11)

Perhaps Adelaidians should set-up a co-operative and purchase malts in bulk?
Just a thought 8)
GF


----------



## muckey (14/5/11)

see Nige at brewadelaide.

in fact the last bulk buy was organised through the local forum


----------



## Hatchy (14/5/11)

Muckey said:


> see Nige at brewadelaide.
> 
> in fact the last bulk buy was organised through the local forum



As well as the one before that.


----------



## Nevalicious (14/5/11)

Nige @ BrewAdelaide is great!

I would steer clear of Brewmaker for AG, as the prices are thru the roof... 

+1 on the grain book. Works out approx $13 for a batch of grain. BeerBelly is great for kegging bits and pieces, certain hops, sanitisers and other stuff Nige doesn't stock just yet... 

@ OP, why you looking for somewhere else to buy up??

Nev


----------



## AussieJosh (14/5/11)

Brew Adelaide $80 grain book is the way to go!


----------



## Nevalicious (14/5/11)

AussieJosh said:


> Brew Adelaide $80 grain book is the way to go!



I know right. I still buy gear from BB, but I'm nearly on my 4th Grain Book topup... When I pickup myu next order, I'm gonna top up... Woot

So AJ, when you gonna join BrewAdelaide??

Nev


----------



## AussieJosh (14/5/11)

Tonight or tomorrow Nev. When are we having a brew day at yours?


----------



## Nevalicious (15/5/11)

AussieJosh said:


> Tonight or tomorrow Nev. When are we having a brew day at yours?



Next one will be soon mate. I'm on standby at the moment so cant pull off a 4 hour brewday for risk of getting called out...

Then next week from thurs, I'm in Melb for 6 days... Hmmm, maybe the week after. Sunday 29th?? I'll be in touch if its going ahead... Maybe a double brewday, Munich Helles and Munich Dunkel (for winter!!)

Nev


----------



## Tim F (15/5/11)

Can anyone explain what the grain book is? Can't make heads or tails of it on the website


----------



## Nevalicious (15/5/11)

Tim F said:


> Can anyone explain what the grain book is? Can't make heads or tails of it on the website


This one??

Basically you pre-pay for your grain ($80 in this case). Thing is, the grain is sold to you at the sack price (about half cost and not much more expense than having a grain mill and buying bulk buy grain). 

If you ring Nige a day or two before the Friday you plan to brew, he will crush and bag your grain bill and pending you live in the "free delivery" zone, he will deliver it on Friday to your door as he is out on errands anyway. If you are out of the zone, you can either pick it up yourself, or he also offers postage I believe.

The cost of the grain you have prepared is taken off the $80 you first laid down, ie $13-14 for 5 odd kg of grain. Next batch, you will have $66 to $67 of grain pre-purchased and ready to go... 

Nev


----------



## Tim F (15/5/11)

Cheers - so do you get the $80 worth of whatever different grains you want, or do you just buy one bag of one type and then buy others extra when needed? I read the website a few times but couldn't figure that out.


----------



## AussieJosh (15/5/11)

you get any grain you like, So you might like a recipe with three diffrent grains crushed together for your first order then a another recipe for your next order and so on....untill your $80 is all used up.


----------



## stanko (15/5/11)

I dont get my grain from Beerbelly but i got my pots from them an they gave me one big headache from stress .


----------



## dcx3 (15/5/11)

+infinity for Nige.I got some stuff from him and paid postage cos i was brewing in a couple of days and couldnt wait till friday for the free delivery and he dropped it of the next day and refunded me the postage!


----------



## Jazman (16/5/11)

Beerbelly is good for me close to work & open most time & has a good range of hops and yeast


----------



## bignath (16/5/11)

have not tried Nige yet...Sure seems to be doing some good things based on these comments.

I am a very happy Beerbelly customer though.
I don't live remotely close to a decent brew shop (500km's away) but i do drive up to Adelaide (sorry, Radelaide) very frequently for medical appointments for our daughter. I buy a sack of grain and some yeasts from Beerbelly each time i come up.

I have to say, Amanda has always been extremely helpful to me, readily answering emails and phone calls with very good advice.

Their prices are great too.

Will no doubt try BrewAdelaide one day, but for the moment i'm happy with Beerbelly.


----------

